# What's in your Bid Packet?



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

When you do an estimate, do you just hand them a sheet of paper with a number on it or do you prepare a bid packet?

Also, what do you include in your bid packet? Warrenty Info, Quick Company Bio, etc..?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I think a great thing to include would be a Contractors Check List: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/showthread.php?t=316


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If the job is over $4000 we give them a nice blue presentation folder with metalic gold printing on the cover (Blue and gold/yello are our colors). In the folder we have two copies of a typed proposal. We always include return envelopes. We include brochures for the materials to be used. We sometimes include coupons. We usually, not always, include refrences of work in the area. Always put your business card.

Our name is at the top of all brochures and coupons and forms etc... The beauty of using a nice folder is customers sometimes use your folder to hold the other guys proposals too. NO matter what every time they go to think about the project they have no choice but to see your name.

I prefer to hand deliver or mail the proposals, instead of faxing. I cant send everying via fax that I can in this packet. I also HATE giving verbal pricing over the phone because then the only thing the customer knows is my price and not what I am doing.


----------

